# anybody else's electric golf cart loud?



## fountain (Oct 5, 2008)

i have one with the 48 volt beast motor and it is loud.  my dad says it is the tires, it has a 10" lift with 26" tires.  i am going to try to sell the tires and get a 25x12x12 or possibly a 24x10x12 to try out.  i can hear the tire noise some, but mostly all i hear is the whine of the motor.  is it just mine or do they all do it?  if it is just like that, then i see no point in having an electric, a gas would be about the same.


----------



## cj5 buggy (Oct 6, 2008)

sumtin ain't right if it's a winding like that. our little 36 volt with 22's i can't hear the motor at all. did you have it upgraded?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 6, 2008)

I have heard a lot of buggies, and a lot of them were souped up, and you can't hear the electric ones.  I'd get it checked out if it's that loud.


----------



## fountain (Oct 6, 2008)

i can hear a little whine out of it.  i have had it since feb and has always done this.  wonder if the tires are putting a little extra strain on it causing it to whine.  i could actually hear my wife pull off and go through the swamp the other day on it.  i will call the guy i got it from and see what he says.


----------



## 97Stroker (Oct 6, 2008)

fountain said:


> i can hear a little whine out of it.  i have had it since feb and has always done this.  wonder if the tires are putting a little extra strain on it causing it to whine.  i could actually hear my wife pull off and go through the swamp the other day on it.  i will call the guy i got it from and see what he says.



That could be. I'd also think about having the motor bearings checked out.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Oct 8, 2008)

If you have aggressive mud tires and drive on roads it will make a "humm" noise.  The size of tire shouldn't affect it.  Just try some less agressive tires.


----------



## fountain (Oct 8, 2008)

the tires make the usual roaring noise, but this is the little whining hum of the motor.


----------



## jai bo (Oct 8, 2008)

I've got a 48 volt sitting on aggressive 22's and you will hear tire hummmm, but my cart "WAS" quiet until I sank it in a mud hole  It was stuck fer bout an hour.  Now it has a whinning noise too.  I've drained the rear chunk, taken apart the brakes, and can't seem to narow it down.  The rear chunk has a pressure valve on top that can let water in (club car don't know bout the others) but when I drained it, there was no water in the gear oil.  I'm still at a loss, so if you are able to narrow it down let us all know brother!!!


----------



## mossyhorn (Nov 5, 2009)

need to seat the brushes in the motor with a seating stone it will cut out all the whining in the motor garanteed


----------

